# Uni-Wlan - ist es unsicher?



## RubenPlinius (2. Oktober 2011)

hallo leute

die uni wien verfügt, wie eigentlich eh alle unis, über ein wlan (2 um genau zu sein)
davon ist eines nicht passwort geschützt (du verbindest dich, und musst danach deine nutzerdaten in einer online-maske eingeben um surfen zu können) (ich nenne es Wlan A)
das andere erfordert die eingabe der nutzer/studenten daten BEVOR man sich tatsächlich verbinden kann (ich glaub wpa2 verschlüsselung - sicher bin ich mir nicht, aber das schloss symbol für eine verschlüsselung ist vorhanden) (Wlan 

ich verwende immer die zweite option
allerdings mach ich mir trotzdem sorgen um meine daten und bitte euch um rat

zb heißt es ja, man soll sich nicht einfach mit offenen wlans verbinden, weil es da relativ einfach ist, von anderen im netzwerk ausspioniert zu werden
nun befinden sich aber auch viele im Wlan B - ist es denen dann nicht auch möglich mich auszuspionieren?
immerhin ist es wie ein offenes netz, wenn man sich alle damit verbinden können oder? (nur muss man halt die nutzerdaten zuerst eingeben, und nicht erst danach, wie bei wlan A)

ich bin mir nämlich von der logik her nicht sicher
theoretisch verfügt Wlan B ja über eine verschlüsselung - aber diese verläuft ja sozusagen nur "als verbindung" zum netzwerk - sobald ich mich aber im netzwerk mit anderen befinde, können die doch auch relativ einfach (fachkentniss vorausgesetzt) auf meinen datenstrom zugreifen oder?
da nützt doch die verschlüsselung nichts
sollte ich Wlan B also ebenso als "offenes" Wlan betrachten, wie Wlan A? (und dementsprechende sicherheitseinstellungen treffen etc)

ich danke euch für euren rat und ich hoffe ich habe es nicht allzu kompliziert und verwirrend geschrieben - falls doch, fragt einfach nach 

herzlichen dank im voraus!


----------



## Littlecool (2. Oktober 2011)

Verschlüsselte Netzwerke sind immer sicherer als nicht verschlüsselte 

Jedoch wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein weg. 


Wenn du dir deiner Daten unsicher bist, weis ja nicht ob du OSX oder Windoof hast, kannst du deine Daten extra verschlüsseln, so das nur du drauf kommst....


----------



## OldboyX (3. Oktober 2011)

Vorweg: Nichts im Bereich der IT ist 100%ig sicher.

Trotzdem:

Das WPA2 verschlüsselte Netzwerk ist so sicher, dass ich mir da überhaupt keine Sorgen machen würde.

Das offene WiFi ist natürlich relativ unsicher, wobei hier auch immer zu bedenken ist, dass in dem Fall jemand sehr schnell und einfach ein paar Details zu deinem Rechner rausfinden wird können und sicherlich auch den Traffic abfangen kann und genau weiß, welche Webseiten du besuchst, oder was du da verschickst. Das heißt noch lange nicht, dass es genauso leicht ist kompletten Zugriff auf den Rechner zu haben, denn ich nehme mal an, dass du nicht alle deine Dateien fürs Netzwerk freigibst. 

Im WPA2, wenn du sowieso auf den Universitätsservern arbeitest (i.e. mit dem dir wahrscheinlich dort zur verfügung gestellten Netzwerklaufwerk) dann hängst du sowieso von den Sicherheitsvorkehrungen der Universität ab. Da dort aber in der Regel qualifizierte Leute arbeiten (schließlich gibts sowas im Hause ) würde ich mir da keine allzu großen Sorgen machen. Deine Sorge ist wahrscheinlich, wenn du im Wifi auf dein Netzwerklaufwerk zugreifst und Dateien aufrufst, wird das auf deinen Rechner lokal heruntergeladen, wenn du es dann zum Abschluß deiner Arbeit speicherst, wird es wieder hochgeladen. Diese Schritte könnte theoretisch jemand abfangen.

Mit WPA2 würde ich bedenkenlos arbeiten, im offenen Wifi mit sensiblen Daten nicht. 

Ich denke solange du 

a) keine Sachen im Netzwerk freigibst

und

b) nicht bekannt ist, dass du extrem sensible Daten besitzt (falls doch - nicht rumerzählen!)

bleibt die übliche Chance, dass irgendwelche Profis durch Zufall genau dich als Hack-ziel auserwählen und dagegen hast du imho sowieso keine Chance. Aber sich davor zu fürchten und schützen zu wollen ist gleich sinnvoll, wie permanent mit nem tragbaren Defibrilator rumzulaufen, weil du ja einen Herzinfarkt haben könntest.


----------



## Blut und Donner (3. Oktober 2011)

Du meintest doch, dass ein anderer der ebenfalls Netzwerk A beigetreten ist (und dementsprechend das Passwort der WPA-Verschlüsselung kennt) deine Daten aufrufen kann. Ja, das geht mit der nötigen Fachkentniss.


----------



## Rethelion (3. Oktober 2011)

Generell ist es unabhängig von der eingesetzten Technologie möglich deine Daten mitzuschneiden. Der Weg von deinem Client zu Accesspoint kann zwar verschlüsselt sein, aber alles danach ist für jeden Netzwerk-Teilnehmer einsehbar. 

Zu WLAN A: Da wird wahrscheinlich ein RADIUS-Server zum Einsatz kommen, d.h. du kannst dich zwar mit dem Netzwerk verbinden, aber Zugriff erhältst du erst nach einer Anmeldung. Je nachdem wie das geregelt ist, wird man ohne Anmeldung außer dem Radiusserver keine anderen Geräte erreichen. 
Zu WLAN B: WPA2 verhindert nur, dass niemand unerwünschtes ins Netzwerk kommt. Für deine Daten bedeutet das dann aber nichts anderes als würden sich 2 Clients über einen Switch verbinden.

Wenn du dir in einem unsicheren Netzwerk sicher sein willst, dass niemand an deine Daten kommt, dann musst du eben selbst noch etwas nachsichern.
Standard-Accounts auf deinem Client deaktivieren, bzw. mit sicheren Passwörtern ausstatten, die Windows-Firewall entsprechend konfigurieren und fürs Surfen eine VPN-Software einsetzen oder auf Anmeldungen nur noch über https ausführen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (3. Oktober 2011)

Oder am besten, je nachdem was andere nicht sehen sollen, auf die gute alte Chiffrierung zurückgreifen


----------



## Blut und Donner (3. Oktober 2011)

Doppelposts sinnvoll nutzen: Rethelion, nutzt du eigentlich mittlerweile openSuse oder Ubuntu oder beides?


----------



## OldboyX (3. Oktober 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Du meintest doch, dass ein anderer der ebenfalls Netzwerk A beigetreten ist (und dementsprechend das Passwort der WPA-Verschlüsselung kennt) deine Daten aufrufen kann. Ja, das geht mit der nötigen Fachkentniss.



Naja, an der Uni hast du sowohl den WPA schlüssel als auch Login+Passwort. Um auf das Netzwerklaufwerk von RubenPlinius (und seine Daten am Uniserver zuzugreifen) müsste man schon entsprechend "hacken" und jemand der das kann, der kann sich prinzipiell auf das Netzlaufwerk des Uniservers hacken und dann ist sowieso schon völlig wurst, was RubenPlinius macht, dann hängt es allein vom Sicherheitssystem der UNi ab. 

Nix freigeben, und über das öffentliche Netz keine sensiblen Geschichten drehen. Dann hast du nichts zu befürchten.


----------



## RubenPlinius (3. Oktober 2011)

hey leute 

danke für eure antworten!

es geht gar nicht um das nutzerlaufwerk, ich hab auch keine daten die jetzt in irgendeiner form wichtig wären oder so, es geht nur darum zu wissen wie sicher man in einem solchen netzwerk ist
weil was tue ich in dem netzwerk?
surfen und vielleicht ein spielchen zwischen durch
aber gerade daten vom surfen könnten abgefangen werden oder?
da nutzt es auch nichts, wenn ich die windows firewall auf öffentlich stell und die g data firewall auf "hoch" setze, oder?

im grunde ist es gefährlich sich im uni netz aufzuhaltne, da man nie weiß was die anderen parteien anstellen, oder?
oder verläuft die kommunikation (und damit auch alles was ich im internet tue) zwischen router/server und mir verschlüsselt?

ich danke euch nochmals


----------



## OldboyX (3. Oktober 2011)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> ...
> aber gerade daten vom surfen könnten abgefangen werden oder?
> ..



Ja, könnten sie. Von der Uni, von fremden die den Uniserver hacken usw. 
Die Krux ist, dass dir das zu Hause beim "normalen Internet" genauso passieren kann. Wahrscheinlich ist die Uni sogar besser geschützt als dein Provider, kann keiner so genau sagen.



> da nutzt es auch nichts, wenn ich die windows firewall auf öffentlich stell und die g data firewall auf "hoch" setze, oder?



Nein, nützt nix.



> im grunde ist es gefährlich sich im uni netz aufzuhaltne, da man nie weiß was die anderen parteien anstellen, oder?
> oder verläuft die kommunikation (und damit auch alles was ich im internet tue) zwischen router/server und mir verschlüsselt?



Gefährlich halte ich für völlig übertrieben, aber ja, die Uni weiß was du machst, welche Seiten du besuchst usw. (wenn sie wollen, aber du kannst dir vorstellen, dass man nicht ständig nachschaut bei 1000en von Leuten). Weiß aber auch jeder Provider von seinen Kunden. Selbst wenn die Kommunikation verschlüsselt läuft, auch das ist keine 100%ige Sicherheit.

Verstehe aber nicht ganz, wieso du fragst. Das einzige, was ich mir realistischerweise vorstellen könnte und wovon ich abraten kann ist, dass du über das Uni-Netzwerk legal fragwürdige Dinge machen könntest (z.B. Sachen streamen oder downloaden), komische Seiten besuchen etc.

Davon würde ich abraten 

PS: Das Problem ist, dass es ein weit verbreiteter Irrglaube ist, dass man im Internet anonym sei. Diese Anonymität steht auf folgenden wackligen Beinen:

a) Die Masse an Daten verhindert, dass dauernd jeder kontrolliert werden kann
b) Du hast ein Recht auf Datenschutz seitens deines Providers - der darf sich eigentlich nicht darum bekümmern, was du machst und darf deine Daten an die Behörden nur mit entsprechendem Durchsuchungsbeschluss weitergeben, diesen wiederum dürfen die Behörden nur auf begründeten Verdacht hin bekommen

Rein technisch, kann bis ins kleinste Detail nachvollzogen werden, zu welcher Uhrzeit du auf welcher Webseite warst und mit welchem Server du kommuniziert hast usw. Belangt wird natürlich immer derjenige, der den Anschluss bezahlt / registriert hat. Falls Dritte im Spiel sind, muss derjenige dann beweisen, wer Schuld ist usw.


----------



## RubenPlinius (3. Oktober 2011)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Verstehe aber nicht ganz, wieso du fragst. Das einzige, was ich mir realistischerweise vorstellen könnte und wovon ich abraten kann ist, dass du über das Uni-Netzwerk legal fragwürdige Dinge machen könntest (z.B. Sachen streamen oder downloaden), komische Seiten besuchen etc.
> 
> Davon würde ich abraten
> 
> ...



um himmels willen, gegen so eine unterstellung wehre ich mich wehement! (edit: und eigentlich finde ich es eine sauerei, dass einem gleich was unterstellt wird, nur weil man eine frage stellt, aus angst opfer von cyberkriminalität zu werden - das ist ja wie wenn du gleich jemanden des diebstahls bezichtigst, weil er sich nach einbruchhemmenden türen erkundigt...)
ganz im gegenteil

um meinen beweggrund für die frage zu erklären:
vor monaten habe ich in der chip (oder war es das pc magazin? ich weiß es nicht mehr genau) gelesen, wie gefährlich es ist in offenen netzwerken zu surfen (zb bei mcdonalds)
zb hat es ja auch sogar ein firefox plugin gegeben (oder gibt es das sogar noch?) mit dem du einfach die seiten aufrufen konntest, von nutzern in deinem netzwerk - sprich webmail etc etc.
jetzt könnte man sagen, gut, es könnte mir wurscht sein, wenn jemand im uni netz "mitschauen" könnte - immerhin sitzen neben und hinter mir ja auch studenten, und die können genauso auf meinen monitor schauen
aber mir geht es um das prinzip

ich hab einfach sorge einem risiko ausgesetzt zu sein, nur weil ich leichtisnniger weise der uni vertrau, und dann verschafft sich irgend einer mit irgend nem pfitschigogal plugin zutritt zu irgendwas von mir
klar - das kann jetzt auch paranoid sein, denn was will er machen? meinen freunden eine email schreiben oder irgend ein peinliches posting machen - haha, haben wir alle gelacht, aber ein schaden würde nicht wirklich entstehen - es wäre nur ärgerlich und unangenehm

vielleicht versteht ihr nicht, warum ich mir sorgen mach, aber ich hab einfach ein unbehagliches gefühl in einer gruppe von menschen zu sitzen und mir ein netzwerk mit denen zu teilen
da nutz ich wohl lieber mein handy zum tethern, oder?
denn so wie ich euch verstehe, wäre es genauso leicht für einen böswilligen menschen sich zugang zu irgendwas von mir zu verschaffen (zb ich hab buffed.de offen und bin eingeloggt), egal ob offenes oder pw-geschütztes uni-netz?
zb würd ich mich ja auch aus diesem grund nie im leben mit dem offenen netz bei mcdonalds und co. verbinden - du weißt einfach nicht, wer da versucht dich auszuspionieren

wie macht ihr das denn?
surft ihr auf eurer uni im wlan?
ich mein, ich hab das bisher auch getan, aber ich mach mir auch erst jetzt so richtig gedanken darüber, was theoretisch eigentlich alles passieren kann und das macht mir schon irgendwie kopfzerbrechen - nochdazu weil ja so viele im uni netz sind

ich danke euch für euren rat und verzeiht meine leicht paranoiden allüren xD


----------



## OldboyX (3. Oktober 2011)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> um himmels willen, gegen so eine unterstellung wehre ich mich wehement! (edit: und eigentlich finde ich es eine sauerei, dass einem gleich was unterstellt wird, nur weil man eine frage stellt, aus angst opfer von cyberkriminalität zu werden - das ist ja wie wenn du gleich jemanden des diebstahls bezichtigst, weil er sich nach einbruchhemmenden türen erkundigt...)
> ganz im gegenteil



Wollte nix unterstellen. War eher als Beispiel gedacht, wo ich mir wirklich Sorgen machen würde.



> um meinen beweggrund für die frage zu erklären:
> vor monaten habe ich in der chip (oder war es das pc magazin? ich weiß es nicht mehr genau) gelesen, wie gefährlich es ist in offenen netzwerken zu surfen (zb bei mcdonalds)
> zb hat es ja auch sogar ein firefox plugin gegeben (oder gibt es das sogar noch?) mit dem du einfach die seiten aufrufen konntest, von nutzern in deinem netzwerk - sprich webmail etc etc.
> jetzt könnte man sagen, gut, es könnte mir wurscht sein, wenn jemand im uni netz "mitschauen" könnte - immerhin sitzen neben und hinter mir ja auch studenten, und die können genauso auf meinen monitor schauen
> ...



Kann sein, dass es so ein Plugin gibt, aber selbst wenn jemand da urwitzig ist, gibts da wie du selbst sagst keine echte Gefahr und wirklich lustig kann man damit auch net sein. Das "lustigste" war mal ein Vortragender der an seinem Macbook Bluetooth aktiviert hatte und irgendwelche lustigen Leute haben seine Präsentation mit Popups genervt weil sie sich dauernd mit dem Macbook verbunden haben mit lustigen Namen versteht sich ("Vorlesungistlangweilig" und dergleichen). Ist dann immer schön mitten in der Powerpoint Präse aufgepoppt (oder wie das Ding bei MacOS heißt).

Leider hatte der Typ keine Ahnung und konnte wohl mit seinem Macbook nix anderes als die Präse zu starten, denn der hat gar net gecheckt was da los ist sondern sich nur ständig gewundert, aber was solls, das ist jetzt OT.





> vielleicht versteht ihr nicht, warum ich mir sorgen mach, aber ich hab einfach ein unbehagliches gefühl in einer gruppe von menschen zu sitzen und mir ein netzwerk mit denen zu teilen
> da nutz ich wohl lieber mein handy zum tethern, oder?
> denn so wie ich euch verstehe, wäre es genauso leicht für einen böswilligen menschen sich zugang zu irgendwas von mir zu verschaffen (zb ich hab buffed.de offen und bin eingeloggt), egal ob offenes oder pw-geschütztes uni-netz?
> zb würd ich mich ja auch aus diesem grund nie im leben mit dem offenen netz bei mcdonalds und co. verbinden - du weißt einfach nicht, wer da versucht dich auszuspionieren



Ich versuch dir schon dauernd zu sagen, dass wirklich böswillige Menschen sich Zugang zu allem deinem Scheiß verschaffen können, sobald du Online bist. Ob Wireless oder Uni oder Rechner zu Hause usw. ist völlig Wurst. Wenn es jemand darauf anlegt, dann kommt er rein. Jemand der nicht wirklich böswillig ist und vielleicht nur irgendwelche Tools austestet, den kannst du vlt. abwehren, aber von dem hast auch nichts ernsthaftes zu befürchten und die Chance, dass sowas genau dich erwischt ist eben wie vom Blitz getroffen zu werden, weil jemand der nur "rumalbert" agiert nach dem Zufallsprinzip. Jemand der wirklich böswillig ist, der braucht einen Grund damit es sich lohnt bei dir...

Mitm Handy tethern halte ich für Schwachsinn, es sei denn du zahlst da nix extra und hast genauso ne flatrate die du sowieso beziehst. Aber irgend einen Cent mehr ausgeben für die vermeintliche Sicherheit des Handys - das ist Blödsinn. Das ist auch net sicher.



> wie macht ihr das denn?
> surft ihr auf eurer uni im wlan?
> ich mein, ich hab das bisher auch getan, aber ich mach mir auch erst jetzt so richtig gedanken darüber, was theoretisch eigentlich alles passieren kann und das macht mir schon irgendwie kopfzerbrechen - nochdazu weil ja so viele im uni netz sind
> 
> ich danke euch für euren rat und verzeiht meine leicht paranoiden allüren xD



Hab an der Uni immer gesurft, an deren Rechner, mit meinem Notebook. Netzwerklaufwerk von zu Hause aus verbunden um Sachen dort am Server zu bearbeiten und immer Zugang zu haben usw. Alles extrem praktisch und für mich zumindest keinerlei Sicherheitsbedenken.

Firewall, Antivirusprogramm versteht sich, aber das hast du sicherlich auch soweit ich das mitgekriegt habe. Ich persönlich glaube, dass deine Bedenken völlig übertrieben sind und auch dieser Bericht den du gesehen hast, ist wohl die übliche Panikmache die man so gern im Fernsehen sieht, wo nicht erwähnt wird, dass die Leute alle ohne Firewall mit uralt Version von Firefox und dem Windows immer brav sagen "ja ist tolles Netzwerk hab alle lieb die hier dabei sind bitte allerhand mediashare und gemeinsame dateien share und drucker share und blablablala".

Du weißt ja wie das ist, und wieviele Leute nie irgendwelche Updates machen bei ihren Rechnern, weil sie das nervt oder sie es nicht schaffen zu lesen ob sie nun Akzeptieren oder Nein oder Ja oder so klicken müssen (oder einfach nicht wollen). Da trifft man immer wieder auf Leute, die dann Firefox 3.0 haben, Windows Update will ca. 64 Updates installieren, ebenso Flashplayer und die Virusdatenbank wurde vor 1 Jahr aktualisiert.

DANN muss man sich nicht mehr wundern, aber wenn du einigermaßen normal tust, dann brauchst dich nicht fürchten.


----------



## Rethelion (4. Oktober 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Doppelposts sinnvoll nutzen: Rethelion, nutzt du eigentlich mittlerweile openSuse oder Ubuntu oder beides?


Ich switche immer mal wieder von Windows auf Linux, aber ab und an ziehts mich wieder zurück zu den Games und ich installiere wieder W7.
Mein Linux-Favorit ist eigentlich Ubuntu weil es problemlos auf jeder Hardware läuft. Und zum basteln greife ich immer wieder auf Fedora zurück.
Früher oder später werde ich mangels Zeit das Gamen eh komplett aufgeben und auf Linux wechseln.



RubenPlinius schrieb:


> wie macht ihr das denn?
> surft ihr auf eurer uni im wlan?
> ich mein, ich hab das bisher auch getan, aber ich mach mir auch erst jetzt so richtig gedanken darüber, was theoretisch eigentlich alles passieren kann und das macht mir schon irgendwie kopfzerbrechen - nochdazu weil ja so viele im uni netz sind




Wie gesagt, beim normalen Surfen denke ich mir nichts und wenn es an wichtige Sachen geht, dann nutze ich falls vorhanden https oder einen kostenlosen VPN-Anbieter, dann sind alle Daten im Netz bis zum VPN-Anbieter verschlüsselt.
Das man in einem öffentlichen Netz gehackt wird halte ich für relativ unwahrscheinlich solange man sich an die Grundregeln der Sicherheit hält.


----------



## Blut und Donner (4. Oktober 2011)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ich switche immer mal wieder von Windows auf Linux, aber ab und an ziehts mich wieder zurück zu den Games und ich installiere wieder W7.
> Mein Linux-Favorit ist eigentlich Ubuntu weil es problemlos auf jeder Hardware läuft. Und zum basteln greife ich immer wieder auf Fedora zurück.
> Früher oder später werde ich mangels Zeit das Gamen eh komplett aufgeben und auf Linux wechseln.



Ok, hab hier gerade parallel Win7 und Ubuntu installiert. Benutzt du eigentlich Wine? Ich würde nämlich gern spaßeshalber mal ne .exe in Linux öffnen, aber irgendwie klappt das nicht.


----------



## Tuetenpenner (5. Oktober 2011)

Wenn man sich mit anderen in einem Netzwerk befindet, besteht immer ein Risiko. Gerade Windows ist in Sachen Netzwerksicherheit absoluter Müll. Wie es mit anderen Betriebssystemen aussieht weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Rethelion (5. Oktober 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Ok, hab hier gerade parallel Win7 und Ubuntu installiert. Benutzt du eigentlich Wine? Ich würde nämlich gern spaßeshalber mal ne .exe in Linux öffnen, aber irgendwie klappt das nicht.



Hab dir in der Technik-Ecke geantwortet.


----------

